# Festplatte in Windows zu klein



## TobiasR (17. November 2003)

Hiho 

Ich habe mir eine IBM Hitachi 160 GB , 7200, 8 MB Cache festplatte zugelegt.
Im BIOS wird sie mit 164 GB richtig erkannt.
Aber unter Windows hat sie anscheinend nur 127GB.
Was tun? ( PS: Sowohl mit Fat32 als auch mit NTFS 127 GB, und richtig formatiert hab ich sie auch )
Grüße Tobias


----------



## Tim C. (17. November 2003)

Bist du sicher, dass das BIOS sie richtig erkennt ? Eventuell erkennt es nur den korrekten Typennamen, der 160GB enthällt, aber nicht die richtige Größe. Ich komme zu dieser Annahme, weil 127GB einer der 3-4 magischen BIOS Grenzen bei der HDD-Kapazität ist (die anderen liegen irgendwo kurz oberhalb von 30gb von 60gb und einer noch weiter unten, mein ich *g*).

Also wenn du dies nicht schon gemacht hast, dann versuche mal ein BIOS Update beim Hersteller zu bekommen.

PS: FAT32 auf einer 160GB Platte sollte sowieso absolut Tabu sein, da man mit einer 160GB i.d.R. nicht unter Win98 arbeitet und ab Win2k sowieso NTFS nutzen sollte.


----------



## TobiasR (17. November 2003)

Hab das aktuellste Bios Update schon durchgeführt.
Und als Modelname erkennt er ST320410A , und wenn ich im BIOS enter auf sie drücke steht dort das sie Kapitzität von 164 GB hat..
Hab das MSI KT3 Ultra2 Mainboard ( glaub von Nov 02 )
& hab Win XP Prof.
Grüße Tobias


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

rechnet es mal aus.

es ist wieder mal der 1024 er Faktor und der 1000er mit dem die Platten gerechnet werden.

164GB /1024 * 1000=160.156


----------



## TobiasR (17. November 2003)

Ein freund hat gesagt das es ein Fehler von XP ist das nicht mehr als soviel erkannt wird und ich nen Patch oder sowas brauche.
Und die Antwort verstehe ich ned so ganz


----------



## tuxracer (17. November 2003)

Die Hersteller geben die Platten im 1000er System an

bedeutet  1GB= 1000'000'000 Byte

Computer rechnen das ganze mit 1024

1GB echt wäre eigentlich 1024 x1024 x1024= 1'073'741'824

obiges ist nach Fachjargon ein GigByte

unteres ein GigaByte


----------



## Whizzly (17. November 2003)

Hi,

ähm tux, es geht hier eigentlich darum, dass WIN XP ca 33 Gb zuwenig erkennt, und nicht um die unterschiedlichen Umrechnugen.
(wobei das ne gute Erklärung war   )

Schönen Abend noch 
Whizzly


----------



## tuxracer (18. November 2003)

@Tobias


Ist die Platte zufälligerweise als Master, und auch noch die Platte wo das System draufinstalliert wurde?


----------



## Tim C. (18. November 2003)

@tuxracer:
[besserwissermode on]
Ausgehend von deinem Rumgerechne und davon, dass die Plattenhersteller "schummeln" wäre allerdings die Realkapazität 149GB und nicht wie im Problem beschrieben 127. 
[besserwissermode off]
Und da ja im BIOS 164GB angezeigt werden wird die reale GB Kapazität wohl doch relativ in der nähe der normalen 160gb liegen.

onTopic: 
Ich habe gerade mal ein paar dieser http://www.google.de/search?q=windows+xp+patch+127gb&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta= Suchergebnisse durchforstet und könnte dir nochmal ans Herz legen WinXP SP1 zu installieren ? Ansosten lies einfach mal ein paar der Suchergebnisse durch, evtl findest du noch etwas hilfreiches.


----------



## TobiasR (18. November 2003)

Ich habe Hitachi eine email geschrieben.
Und sie haben geantwortet das es am Betriebsystem liegt, das es nicht größer als 127 GB erkennt, und ich solle Windows XP Service Pack 1 installieren.
Problem ist nur das es sich automatisch schliest, sowohl als auch Express Service Pack1, sowieso das volle 120 MB..

@Tuxracer

Nein, sie ist zwar Master gejumpert, aber ist D, udn kein system drauf, nur daten


----------



## TobiasR (18. November 2003)

Hier der original text

Sehr geehrter Herr Ruppert,

leider gibt es einige Probleme mit Festplatten die größer als 137,5 GB
sind.
Es handelt sich dabei um kein Problem der Festplatte, sondern
um ein Problem mit dem Betriebssystem.

Win 95sr2 / 98 / 98Se / Me / NT

Microsoft wird nie eine 48-Bit-Adressierung für Kapazitäten größer 137,5 GB

(28bit-Unterstützung)unterstützen. Auch wenn das BIOS die Kapazität
unterstüzt,
kann die Festplatte nicht mit der vollen Kapazität im Betriebssystem
benutzt werden.

Win XP:

Um die 48-bit Adressierung für Kapazitäten größer 137GB zu unterstützen,
benötigen Sie das Service Pack 1 (SP1). Beachten Sie, dass die
Bootpartition nicht größer
als 137GB sein darf, auch wenn der Controller die volle Kapazität
unterstützen würde.
Nur wenn Sie das Service Pack1 installieren können Sie die volle Kapazität
benutzen.
Die Boot-Festplatte muss mehr als eine Partition haben. Eine
Nicht-Boot-Festplatte kann
mit der vollen Kapazität benutzt werden.
Bitte beachten Sie dazu die Hinweise in der Microsoft Knowledge Base
Artikel #Q303013.


----------



## TobiasR (18. November 2003)

Ich hab das Update jetzt hinbekommen.
Nur leider ist sie immernoch gleich gross  
Muss man vieleicht noch irgend was einstellen oder sollte sie von alleine groß sein?
bzw. muss ich sie nochmal formatieren ? hab nähmlich schon daten drauf kein lust jetzt wieder alles zu sichern


----------



## TobiasR (20. November 2003)

Hinbekommen. Ganz einfach mit Partition Magic..


----------

